# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Yleistä jupinaa VR:ään ja RHK:hon liittyen

## Rbnqss

Saako tällä foorumilla valittaa? No kokeillaas...

Harrastusurani on lyhyt verrattaen alan konkareihin mutta silti muutos on jo nyt nähtävissä, reilun 20 vuoden aikana ollaan menty huonon suuntaan kokoajan, muistan hämärästi kun Äidin kanssa matkustettiin Hurun vetämällä pikurilla Helsinkiin, tosin Imatralla vaihtui eteen Sr1.. Harrastaminen käy pikkuhiljaa tylsäksi kuvaamisen kannalta, nyt ei täällä päin suomea ole mikään vaikeus arvata mikä veturi on ohittavan tavarajunan keulilla. Lukumäärässä sentään jotain jännityksen pointtia.  Mutta se mikä tässä on eniten harmaita hiuksia aiheuttanut on VR:n ja RHK:n tapa toimia. VR laski että _kaikki_ IC-vuorot on kannattamattomia, joten valtio tukee niitä 25 seuraavaa vuotta. En toki ole varma onko kaikki niin kannattamattomia mutta VR:ää koskevaa uutisointia seuratessa sellainen on mieleen tullut. Palvelu junissa n toistaiseksi hyvää, toki riippuen minkäsorttinen konduktööri sattuu matkaan. Jotkut kun tuppaavat asennoitumaan kielteisesti harrastukseeni. VR lakkauttaa junavuoroja useammin kuin pääjohtaja vaihtaa sukkia. Kalusto "huononee" Toki uudet kiskobussit on mukavia sisältä ja ulkoa, ainoa miinus tulee epämukavista istuimista. IC-kalusto taas on hyvät kulkuominaisuudet omaavia ja varsinkin kerrostalojen yläkerrasta on mukava seurata maisemia. Mutta silti wanha sininen kalusto voittaa istuimillaan. Entä sitten RHK... Lypsää rahaa valtion lehmästä uhkaamalla sulkea lähes kaikki radat suomessa, niitä raidekilometrejä kun ei muutenkaan niin kauheasti ole. Nyt hommaan on saatu järki - kun valtio myönsi rahaa. Taas ollaan kinuamassa lisää rahaa huonojen ratojen kunnostukseen, mikä on kyllä hyvä asia. Mutta julkisuuteen molemmat veljesfirmat on antaneet kyllä todella huonon kuvan itsestään

Pendolino Joensuu - Helsinki tässä vaiheessa... naurettavuuden huippu. Huono rata, hitaat  nopeudet ja kun vielä kesken aikataulukauden sinne lisätään yksi juna - aikataulut varsinkin Helsinki - Joensuu on takapuolesta. 

Onhan täällä vielä onneksi todella paljon hyvääkin, museoajelut ja Deeverivetoiset tavarajunat, Sr1 on kansa yllättävän "jalkaanmenevä" äänimaailmaltaan. Deevereiden lähtökömyt on mitä mahtavin "huume" ja kesäinen puupölkkyradan tuoksu.... 

Jepjep, toivottavasti v. 2007 toisi jotain uutta myös tänne Pohjois-Karjalaan.

----------


## vompatti

> Entä sitten RHK... Lypsää rahaa valtion lehmästä uhkaamalla sulkea lähes kaikki radat suomessa, niitä raidekilometrejä kun ei muutenkaan niin kauheasti ole. Nyt hommaan on saatu järki - kun valtio myönsi rahaa. Taas ollaan kinuamassa lisää rahaa huonojen ratojen kunnostukseen, mikä on kyllä hyvä asia.


Mitäs valitusta tämä on: ensin valitetaan rahan kinuamisesta ja sitten sanotaan, että se on hyvä asia. Ymmärsinkö jotakin väärin?

Miten muuten RHK saisi lisää rahaa kuin uhkailulla, kiristämisellä ja lahjonnalla? Ottamalla lainaa? Säästämällä jostakin muualta? Mielestäni RHK on lobannut hyvin: uhataan suurilla lakkautuksilla tai nopeusrajoituksilla jos ei tule rahaa. Tähän asti kansanedustajat ovat aina antaneet rahaa ratojen kunnossapitoon.

----------

